# Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?



## Madfelder (21. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich wollte mir ein Köderfischbecken im Garten Bauen, habe dabei an Beton gedacht, weil das haltbarer ist als jede Regentonne. 

Tonne in Gitterbox habe ich jetzt seit fünf Jahren in Betrieb gehabt, aber so langsam wird das Ding alterschwach.

Deshalb soll jetzt was neues her. Wir bauen zur Zeit unser Haus um, deshalb ist Beton kein Problem.

Habe gedacht eine ca. 50cm dicke Bodenplatte zu gießen, schön mit Baustahlmatten, darauf eine Schalung mit ca 20cm dicken Wänden. Soll was für die Ewigkeit sein.

Beton hätte auch boch den Vorteil das es im Sommer nicht so warm wird, denke ich mal.

Hat einer von Euch erfahrung mit einem Becken aus Beton? Ich hatte so an 500 bis 700l gedacht, mit Zu- und Ablauf, Filter.

Liebe Grüße

Andreas


----------



## stefano89 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?*

Wieso bauste dir denn ned nen schönen Teich? So en Betonbecken is doch echt schäbig. Und wie ich finde, wäre so ein schöner Teich auch ne freundlichere Umgebung für die Köfis, fände das besser, sind ja auch Lebewesen...
Gruß Steffen


----------



## KHof (22. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?*

Moin!

Falls du dich wirklich für Beton entscheidest - denk dran, daß Beton hoch alkalisch reagiert.
Das dauert eine ganze Weile bis das Wasser in einem Betonbecken für Lebewesen tauglich wird.

Klaus


----------



## Bobster (22. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?*



KHof schrieb:


> Moin!
> Falls du dich wirklich für Beton entscheidest - denk dran, daß Beton hoch alkalisch reagiert.
> Das dauert eine ganze Weile bis das Wasser in einem Betonbecken für Lebewesen tauglich wird.
> Klaus


 

Da kann ich mich meinem Vorposter nur anschließen.
Je nach Fassungsvermögen fällt eine enorme Wassermenge an, welche solange ausgetauscht wird, bis die PH-Werte
im neutralen Bereich liegen. Testkit kaufen !

...und wenn nicht 10 Tonnen von Stahgerüsten mit
verbaut werden, könnte der Beton Risse bekommen.
Gerade in Wintern wie diesem !
Möchtest Du das Wasser im Winter auch im Becken lassen ?
Wie tief soll es werden ?

'hört sich einfach an, es gibt aber viel zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Bondex (22. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?*

Mein Nachbar hat seit über 30 Jahren einen Gartenteich aus Beton. Der war nicht einmal undicht und die Fische sind sehr fit. Der Teich ist wie ein Schwimmbecken gebaut.
Mein Opa hatte früher auch jahrelang einen Betonteich mit flachen Ufern. Allerdings war der Beton in der Nachkriegszeit wohl nicht optimal sodaß er ein paar Mal repariert werden mußte. Es gab feine Risse. Die hatte mein opa mit einem Anstrich füllen können sowiel ich mich recht erinnere, ist Jahre her


----------



## Udo561 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?*

Hi,
so ein Becken aus Beton hält Jahrzehnte , mein Opa hatte solch ein Becken als Regenwassersammelbecken im Garten stehen .
War schon etwas größer , 2x2 Meter und ca. 1 Meter tief , im Sommer schwamm da immer genug Futter(Mückenlarven) für die Aqariumfische drin rum.
Später hatte ich da Köderfische drin.
Sein Becken hatte er allerdings von innen noch mit so einem dickenTeeranstrich versehen , das hat weder den Mückenlarven noch den Köderfischen geschadet.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?*

Man sollte es von innen unbedingt streichen. Evtl. mit so etwas:

http://www.freizeittechnik.de/html/beschichtung.html



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Reisender (22. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?*

Wenn ich platz hätte dann würde ich mir auch einen kleinen Teich anlegen !! Und nicht son Betonloch....schön mit Plane und allem, so das sich die Fischchen auch wohlfühlen !!
Rotaugen/Federn...und andere Köderfische sind dort sehr gut aufgehoben !!

Köderfischteich ist besser...#h


----------



## Madfelder (22. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?*

Hallo zusammen, 

erst mal danke für eure schnellen Antworten. 

Ich habe ein großes Grundstück und könnte dort auch einen Gartenteich anlegen. Blos wenn ich dann mal zum Raubfischangeln will bekomme ich die Fische nicht so schnell wieder aus dem Gartenteich raus.

Das Becken soll aus Wasserdichten Beton gegossen werden, und dann innendrin mit einem Lebensmittelechten Anstrich versehen werden. Ca. 1m Tief, und über eine Filtertonne gefiltert werden, und im Winter mit einer Strömungspumpe eisfrei gehalten werden. 

Waser bekomme ich aus dem eigen Brunnen, hat Trinkwasserqualität, könnte das ganze so regeln das ein dauender Wasseraustausch erfolgt, und mit dem Kalk was das Becken ausspült sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht das Problem drin weil wir hier sowiso sehr Kalkhaltiges Wasser und auch Grundwasser haben.

Ich habe erst daran gedacht mir so ein Koi Hälterbecken zu besorgen, aber wo ich die Preise gesehen habe, bin ich auf den Selbsbau umgeschwenkt. 

Liebe Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Udo561 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?*

Hi,
pass mit dem Brunnenwasser etwas auf , ich habe bei mir in NL auch einen Gartenteich und einen Brunnen.
Wenn ich den Teich mit Brunnenwasser auffülle schnappen die Fische nach Sauerstoff , im Brunnenwasser ist so gut wie kein Sauerstoff enthalten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bondex (22. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?*

Bei meinem Nachbarn fühlen sich die Fische pudelwohl. Er hat seit 25 Jahren eine Schleie drin gehabt. Leider ist die diesen Winter wegen dem heftigen Frostwohl erstickt. Sein Teich ist leider nur 1m tief. Die anderen Fische Goldies 2 Schleien Weißfische und Aal haben überlebt


----------



## norwegian_sun (27. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?*

Besorge dir doch einen 1000 liter industrie-kunstofftank (was viele im garten für regenwasser stehen haben), schneide ihn oben auf und grabe ihn ein, hält ewig...., mußt ihn vorher nur gut auswaschen, jenachdem was drin war


----------



## Sterni01 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?*

|good:

Mir wäre es auch zu umständlich, einen Behälter aus Beton zu bauen ! Zu viel Aufwand.
Bedenke bitte, dass der Behälter in einem Stück gegossen werden muß !
Erst die Platte, und 2 Wochen später erst die Wände drauf, wird nicht funzen. Der Stoß wird immer unterschiedlich arbeiten...also werden Risse entstehen.
Denke auch mal daran, daß du dieses Becken evtl. mal entsorgen mußt ! Stahlbeton ist verdammt widerspenztig !

|krach:


----------



## Lorenz (27. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?*

Hi

Wieso kein Folienteich?

In welcher Form du den dann anlegst,ist ja deine Sache!


Wenn du dir bei der Plannung und beim Verlegen der Folie Mühe gibts und z.B. nur den den Ecken Falten hast (die du dann z.B. zukleben kannst),dann kannst du das Ding sicher gut abfischen,ohne das sich die Fische irgendwo großatig verkriechen können.
Oder du legst einen großen Gartenteich mit so einem schwimmenden Netzkasten an,wo dann die Köfis reinkommen...


----------



## Madfelder (27. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun doch ein wenig umgeplant. Ich werde nur eine Bodenplatte, ca. 60 cm dick gießen, mit reichlich Baustahl drin, und dort wird mit Spezialkleber und Posrenbeton Steinen das Becken geklebt, wir sind zur Zeit unser Haus am umbauen, deshalb habe ich die Handweker hier vor Ort, die machen mich das ganze für ne Kiste Bier nach Feierabend.|supergri

Ist kostengünstig und hält ewig.

Mit dem Kunststofftank ist so eine Sache mit dem Eingraben, bei der Tiefe braucht man hier bei uns nen Bagger weil wir bei uns Schieferboden haben, und mit hacke und Schüppe hat man keine Chance ein so Tiefes Loch zu graben.

Liebe Grüsse

Andreas


----------



## norwegian_sun (27. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?*

Falls du die weisen gasbetonsteine meinst, lass es, bin gelernter maurer, außer du fließt das ganze oder machst es anders dicht, die teile sind wie ein schwamm.....kann ich nur davon abraten.....wasser rein aber nich wieder raus...erster frost...alles kaputt..arbeit für umme...


----------



## schobsi (27. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?*

Hallo
30cm stärke reicht völllig aus, oben und unten eine Bewehrungsmatte gegen die risse und den Richtigen Beton dazu dann ists auch dicht. Wennst mehr wissen magst fragst einfach.


----------



## Jose (27. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?*

ich hatte mal so was, selbst gebaut, natürlich.
war ca. 100x250x100.
20er armierte bodenplatte (1:3, mit angstschaufel...), verblendung aus hochkant gesetzter grauwacke als außenschale, innen ausgegossen mit armiertem beton (nuller-matten)(braucht ne innenschalung aus holz, klar.)

die dachentwässerung des innenhofs ging da rein (saurer regen), mit überlauf, klar.

hab da jahrelang köfis drin gehältert (döbel, ukelei, rotaugen), ohne filter etc.

außer, dass da ein paar rausgesprungen sind (zur freude der katzen )
hatte ich nie probleme, war wartungsfrei.

anfänglich hatte ich sorge, dass das 'beton-wasser' die fische verätzt (alkalisch), war unbegründet, wohl auch, weil es saures regenwasser war.

außerdem stand das becken ca. ein halbes jahr da voll wasser ohne köfis.

aber 50er grundplatte - willst du explodierende fische hältern?

falls interesse zu meiner exakten bauausführung, pn mich.


----------



## megaholli (28. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischbecken aus Beton gießen?*

Zum Abdichten von innen einfach MEM-Dichtschlämme aus dem Baumarkt verwenden. 
Ist nicht teuer, läßt sich einfach mit dem Quast verarbeiten und ist nach Aushärtung sogar für Trinkwasserzisternen zugelassen. Im Koiteichbau wird es sehr oft verwendet.

Gruß
Holger


----------

